# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Т-72Б

## RUSAVIA

Все-таки техника в масштабе 1/72 смотрится значительно изящнее по сравнению с 35-м масштабом. Вот и захотелось мне собрать танк Т-72Б с динамической защитой.
Танки Т-72 воплотили в себе лучшие традиции советского танкостроения. Семейство этих танков завоевало популярность у танкистов многих стран мощным вооружением и поразительной надежностью при минимальных затратах в эксплуатации. Высокие боевые и эксплуатационные качества танков Т-72 на долгие годы поставили эту машину в один ряд с лучшими отечественными и зарубежными танками. Подтверждением этих слов является и то, что эта машина является самой массовой среди представителей танков второго послевоенного поколения. По количеству выпущенных машин танк Т-72 уступает разве что танку Т-55.
Модель Т-72Б от АСЕ грешит некоторыми упрощениями и неточностями, плюс ко всему еще и дает о себе знать технология литья под низким давлением. Поэтому я решил в довесок к Т-72Б приобрести еще и Т-72М1 от Revell. Результат скрещивания меня очень удовлетворил.
Чертежами я не пользовался, в этой модели для меня важен был образ грозной боевой машины и хорошая проработка внешнего вида. 
От ревелловской модели была взята ходовая часть, собралась она идеально. На ведущую звездочку были добавлены центральный диск и зубья звездочек по бокам из набора фототравления от АСЕ. Из этого же набора были взяты фототравленые гусеницы, результат их установки меня впечатлил. Смотрятся они намного лучше, чем наборные гусеницы из набора от Revell. Бревно, запасные траки под ним и буксирные крюки также из немецкого набора. Далее это все было окрашено краской ХОМА в цвет АМ62, который соответствует краске 4БО, применяемой в советских войсках. Гусеницы и запасные траки окрашены в темный металл, резиновые бандажи на катках и ленивцах черного цвета.
Верх корпуса также взят от Т-72М1, его пришлось дорабатывать под модификацию «Б» путем замены передней части надгусеничных полок. Родные отправились в мусорку, а из набора АСЕ были установлены соответствующие модификации «Б». Их пришлось расширять путем разрезания и установки полистироловых вставок, затем последовало шпаклевание и обработка. После этого на верх корпуса и гусеничные экраны были наклеены блоки контейнеров с динамической защитой, они значительно оживили вид модели. Затем была приклеена мелочевка, частично из набора АСЕ, частично из Ревелла. Правая фара взята из набора фар для БТТ от Эльф. Защита фар – из медной проволоки.
Башня взята из набора АСЕ, ствол орудия вместе с брезентовым чехлом – от Ревелла. Для установки башни от АСЕ в ревелловский верх корпуса пришлось установить направляющий поясок от немецкой башни. Также из немецкого набора взяты прожекторы, контейнеры ЗИП и труба для подводного вождения. Фары и зенитный пулемет  тоже из набора Т-72М1. Далее был наклеены контейнеры ДЗ, крышки люков, пусковые устройства дымовых гранат и антенна  из тянутого литника. После сборки башня также была окрашена в цвет АМ62, зенитный пулемет – оружейная сталь, антенна черного цвета.
После покраски собрал вместе верхнюю и нижнюю часть корпуса и башню. Затем вскрыл все лаком. Перенес на контейнеры ДЗ на лобовом листе брони надпись «Бродяга с Сибири!», которая была нанесена на прототип во время командировки в Чечню. Затем еще разок прошелся матовым лаком.
Вот и получилась такая «солянка сборная». На мой взгляд, модель очень хорошо передает образ работяги танковых войск России.

Жду отзывов!

----------


## RUSAVIA

и еще несколько фото:

----------


## Nazar

Не знаю как у 72 с изящностью , но Ваш танк смотрится неплохо .
Ровно как и этот в 35 ( Тамия + конверсия от Miniarm )

----------


## forten07

> Все-таки техника в масштабе 1/72 смотрится значительно изящнее по сравнению с 35-м масштабом. Вот и захотелось мне собрать танк Т-72Б с динамической защитой.
> Танки Т-72 воплотили в себе лучшие традиции советского танкостроения. Семейство этих танков завоевало популярность у танкистов многих стран мощным вооружением и поразительной надежностью при минимальных затратах в эксплуатации. Высокие боевые и эксплуатационные качества танков Т-72 на долгие годы поставили эту машину в один ряд с лучшими отечественными и зарубежными танками. Подтверждением этих слов является и то, что эта машина является самой массовой среди представителей танков второго послевоенного поколения. По количеству выпущенных машин танк Т-72 уступает разве что танку Т-55.
> Модель Т-72Б от АСЕ грешит некоторыми упрощениями и неточностями, плюс ко всему еще и дает о себе знать технология литья под низким давлением. Поэтому я решил в довесок к Т-72Б приобрести еще и Т-72М1 от Revell. Результат скрещивания меня очень удовлетворил.
> Чертежами я не пользовался, в этой модели для меня важен был образ грозной боевой машины и хорошая проработка внешнего вида. 
> От ревелловской модели была взята ходовая часть, собралась она идеально. На ведущую звездочку были добавлены центральный диск и зубья звездочек по бокам из набора фототравления от АСЕ. Из этого же набора были взяты фототравленые гусеницы, результат их установки меня впечатлил. Смотрятся они намного лучше, чем наборные гусеницы из набора от Revell. Бревно, запасные траки под ним и буксирные крюки также из немецкого набора. Далее это все было окрашено краской ХОМА в цвет АМ62, который соответствует краске 4БО, применяемой в советских войсках. Гусеницы и запасные траки окрашены в темный металл, резиновые бандажи на катках и ленивцах черного цвета.
> Верх корпуса также взят от Т-72М1, его пришлось дорабатывать под модификацию «Б» путем замены передней части надгусеничных полок. Родные отправились в мусорку, а из набора АСЕ были установлены соответствующие модификации «Б». Их пришлось расширять путем разрезания и установки полистироловых вставок, затем последовало шпаклевание и обработка. После этого на верх корпуса и гусеничные экраны были наклеены блоки контейнеров с динамической защитой, они значительно оживили вид модели. Затем была приклеена мелочевка, частично из набора АСЕ, частично из Ревелла. Правая фара взята из набора фар для БТТ от Эльф. Защита фар – из медной проволоки.
> Башня взята из набора АСЕ, ствол орудия вместе с брезентовым чехлом – от Ревелла. Для установки башни от АСЕ в ревелловский верх корпуса пришлось установить направляющий поясок от немецкой башни. Также из немецкого набора взяты прожекторы, контейнеры ЗИП и труба для подводного вождения. Фары и зенитный пулемет  тоже из набора Т-72М1. Далее был наклеены контейнеры ДЗ, крышки люков, пусковые устройства дымовых гранат и антенна  из тянутого литника. После сборки башня также была окрашена в цвет АМ62, зенитный пулемет – оружейная сталь, антенна черного цвета.
> После покраски собрал вместе верхнюю и нижнюю часть корпуса и башню. Затем вскрыл все лаком. Перенес на контейнеры ДЗ на лобовом листе брони надпись «Бродяга с Сибири!», которая была нанесена на прототип во время командировки в Чечню. Затем еще разок прошелся матовым лаком.
> Вот и получилась такая «солянка сборная». На мой взгляд, модель очень хорошо передает образ работяги танковых войск России.
> ...


Все и хорошо и плохо
Собрано хорошо и окрашено тоже но:
1.http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...5&d=1243102405
Видна неакуратная сборка ящика ЗИП и слишком толстые стенки выхлопа (он тоньше). Блоки НДЗ должны иметь болты креплений.
2.http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...6&d=1243102422  рваные края блоков НДЗ и кожух обычно единого цвета с башней.
3.http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...7&d=1243102440 странный изгиб гусеницы в зоне натяжения
4. Видно что башня АСЕ- недоливы и волнистость заметны
5.http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...1&d=1243102722 Блоки НДЗ на ВЛД должны быть раздельными а не единой стенкой без разделения как на фото. Там же не верные крылья брызговики. Такие были на первых Т-90 и части Т-80 УД, но не как не на Т-72Б. На Б стояли идентичные А с креплениями под светоотражатель (4 дыры). Крылья слишком толстые, траки видно что одна лента- разделение не чуствуется
6.http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...4&d=1243102793 грубые и неровные края на бронировке ОПС.
7.http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...5&d=1243103854 ствол СПУ НСВ-Т не рассверлен.
Сам танк выглядит не живо из-за отсутствия грязи и износа.
ПС- НДЗ не ледит на броне а находиться над ней на наваренных крепяжах (болтах)

----------


## RUSAVIA

Большое спасибо! Будем исправляться:)
А насчет конфигурации крыльев могу приложить фото - на нем видно что существует оба варианта, и Ваш и мой.

З.Ы.: 1. Как можно сделать разделение траков на фототравлении?
        2. Как авиамоделист считаю что место "грязи и износу" на диораме, а не на полке

----------


## forten07

> Большое спасибо! Будем исправляться:)
> А насчет конфигурации крыльев могу приложить фото - на нем видно что существует оба варианта, и Ваш и мой.
> 
> З.Ы.: 1. Как можно сделать разделение траков на фототравлении?
>         2. Как авиамоделист считаю что место "грязи и износу" на диораме, а не на полке


ТОт который с крыльями от Т-90- то Т-72С- экспортный вариант с уменьшенным числом блоков НДЗ. 
1.Разделение можно сделать дав в швы черной краски (контраст).
2.Выбор у каждого свой.

----------

